# Marriott Frenchman's Cove 2 bed 2 bath Aug 21-Aug 28, $800



## Sempo (Aug 2, 2021)

We have been MFC owners since before they broke ground. We've stayed many times and hoped to get a trip in before my daughter leaves for college. The schedule just won't work out.

Marriott Frenchman's Cove -  $800
Check-in Saturday 8/21
Checkout Sat 8/28
2 Bedroom 2 Bath, plus sofa bed in living room
Full kitchen - fridge, stove, microwave
Washer/Dryer
Dining table with chairs

COVID-related information can be found at: https://hub.vacationclub.com/properties/marriotts-frenchmans-cove/

Note: Effective May 1, 2017, the U.S Virgin Island’s “Environmental/ Infrastructure Impact Fee” on timeshare occupancy requires the resort to collect a nightly fee of $25 for each timeshare villa occupied by an Owner or an exchange guest.


----------



## Oceans8 (Aug 3, 2021)

Sempo said:


> We have been MFC owners since before they broke ground. We've stayed many times and hoped to get a trip in before my daughter leaves for college. The schedule just won't work out.
> 
> Marriott Frenchman's Cove -  $800
> Check-in Saturday 8/21
> ...





Hi! I'm interested! I will PM you my phone number and information. Thank you


----------



## jules54 (Aug 3, 2021)

i’m I missing something? Where is this resort located?


----------



## klpca (Aug 3, 2021)

jules54 said:


> i’m I missing something? Where is this resort located?


St. Thomas, USVI


----------



## jules54 (Aug 3, 2021)

Thank u


----------



## cyntravel (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi 
I just sent you a message.


----------



## Sempo (Aug 5, 2021)

Still available!


----------



## Sempo (Aug 9, 2021)

Another bump - Still available!

I just checked Expedia for flights and tickets are still really reasonable, even being under 2 weeks out.


----------



## Sempo (Aug 12, 2021)

Still available! Make me an offer!


----------



## Sempo (Aug 13, 2021)

Rented


----------

